# Anti venom price



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

I was walking my dog earlier and I got chatting to one of my neighbours, they said that they were walking their dog (Jack Russell) and saw an adder basking, 2 mins later their dog yelps and they can see his face looks like a bulldog's so they take him up to a vets and it cost them £500 for anti-venom! and then an extra £300 to stay over night, so £800 altogether. Is is this normal, or was he ripped off?:gasp:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

dunno bout the cost of the over night stay sounds like a bit of a rip as far as that is concerned so maybe the vet is a rip off merchant but anti venom is extremely expensive as it is hard to source n make etc


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds about right for a vet tbh, cost us 400 quid for overnight for our cat to get fluids and stuff pumped through him when he was really sick. Like above anti venom is expensive and not easy to come by on short notice in the UK at least. Didn't insurance cover it though?


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Their still in contact with the insurers but £800 just like that is quite a hit  Even if they do get the money back, the vets said their dog was lucky to live cause it was so small and got a full on bite to the right side of the nose


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah it is a lot of money but probably the same price most vets would charge for something that serious and urgent : victory: hopefully the insurance will pay out 

And lucky dog! :2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Maybe about £750 more expensive than a new dog ! :gasp:


----------



## ReptileGary83 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think thats about right tbh


----------

